# mount drive image from dd image file



## PoweriMac (Aug 15, 2003)

I create a image disk by dd unix command, but I can not mount image disk from the file by the mount command.

Example:

[iMac600MHz:~] erik% dd if=/dev/disk1s1 of=cdcopy
393036+0 records in
393036+0 records out
201234432 bytes transferred in 107.476255 secs (1872362 bytes/sec)
[iMac600MHz:~] erik% mount_cd9660 cdcopy /Volumes/a
mount_cd9660: Block device required
[iMac600MHz:~] erik% 

but the same work directly by the cd:

[iMac600MHz:/Volumes] erik% disktool -u disk1
disk1 device will be unmounted ...
***Notifications Complete for type 1
***Disk Unmounted('disk1')
[iMac600MHz:/Volumes] erik% mkdir a
[iMac600MHz:/Volumes] erik% mount_cd9660 /dev/disk1s1 a
[iMac600MHz:/Volumes] erik% cd a
[iMac600MHz:/Volumes/a] erik% ls
AUTORUN.INF  FORMS        FORMUL       Install      SETUP.EXE    sympat.ico
[iMac600MHz:/Volumes/a] erik%

I want to know how to correct the problem of "Block device required"


----------

